#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-06
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> xD1
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk> viperhoot:   para cuando sale eso del openid
<Genelyk> ?
<viperhoot> Genelyk, eso se discute en conjunto en el loco-meeting
<viperhoot> hay uno el mes que viene creo, ahi lo voy a discutir
<Genelyk> a bueno
<viperhoot> la propuesta ya está hecha hace tiempo, pero nosé en que se ha quedado hasta ahora
<Genelyk> bueno a esperar
<viperhoot> por ahora si
<viperhoot> por cierto
<viperhoot> se suponia que habia reuna... pero pa mi que nadie se enteró :D
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> donde dice ?
<viperhoot> en la web
<viperhoot> si no viene nadie, mejor lo pasamos para la próxima semana
<Genelyk> a verdad
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> hoy no habia nadie en el canal
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> los domingo por lo general nope :P
<viperhoot> seguro están en la procesión :P
<Genelyk>  a verdad
<Genelyk> xander debe tar cargando  a su ...
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> nico a la cabeza
<viperhoot> jajaj
<Genelyk> con la banderola  UBUNTU-PE  cree en jebus
<viperhoot> hahaa
<Genelyk> as visto por ai si existe  opensuse-peru?
<viperhoot> hmm no
<viperhoot> solo debian peru
<Genelyk> ,,,
<Genelyk> algun blog para leer ¿
<viperhoot> de opensuse ?
<viperhoot> ni idea
<viperhoot> es que no uso opensuse hace años
<viperhoot> capaz y te sirve esto: http://en.opensuse.org/OpenSUSE_Weekly_News/40
<Genelyk> a verdad,  las imagenes del  wiki
<Genelyk> tiene servidor propio o lo puedo  jalar de otro lugar ?
<viperhoot> como asi ?
<viperhoot> las imagenes que actualmente hay en el wiki ?
<Genelyk> ai imagenes ?
<Genelyk> para la documentacion , de la instalacion que estoy asiendo
<viperhoot> me imagino que te refieres al logo y una uqe otra que seguro hay
<viperhoot> jalalas de ubuntu.com o de http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Genelyk> X_x no veo muchas imagenes xD!
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> tienes que buscar  :P
<viperhoot> busca en la seccion de artwork
<viperhoot> o del artwork team
<Genelyk> parece q no hay lo que necesito
<freddierith> hla
<viperhoot> Genelyk, quemaso ?
<Genelyk> para los paso de la instalacion
<viperhoot> hola freddierith , hey, parece que se posterga la reuna... no hay muchos presentes que digamos
<viperhoot> también fue por que no se avisó a tiempo
<viperhoot> Genelyk, busa en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org
<freddierith> bueno tonces para cuando es el nuevo
<viperhoot> freddierith, este domingo
<viperhoot> el que viene digo
<viperhoot> Genelyk, si vas a agregar cosas de http://doc.ubuntu-es.org asegurate de respetar su licencia: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/
<viperhoot> http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.es_PE esta
<freddierith> bueno asi sera px pero de todas paso a la lista sobre el local
<viperhoot> freddierith, si mejor
<Genelyk> chess
<Genelyk> es de feisty
<Genelyk> o de de gutsy
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> Genelyk, hahah si pe
<Genelyk>  el tema de hardy es marron,  y ahora el ibex
<Genelyk> luego la gente seva confudir
<viperhoot> mejor te esperas a que salga itrepid y lo mejoras
<Genelyk>  si ps mejor
<Genelyk> caballero numas
<viperhoot> ejem
<Genelyk> aunq para
<Genelyk> el alternativo no creo q varie mucho
<viperhoot> cheka bien
<viperhoot> igual es un wiki, si va mal luego lo corriges
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk>  no tiene imagenes del alternativo
<freddierith> es sobre el nuevo teme de ubuntu
<Genelyk> ya  bueno envie algo para  pedir permiso
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  se activara el shipit para pedir  el Ibex con anticipacion asi como el de hardy ?
<viperhoot> me imagino que si
<viperhoot> lo que si , ya hay pedidos para los locoteams
<viperhoot> por eso esperamos contar con cds para el intrepid party ;)
<Genelyk> taz en lima ?¿
<viperhoot> nopo
<viperhoot> pero para el intrepid part seguro que si
<freddierith> crees que asta la quincena manden los discos para el party
<viperhoot> creo que si
<viperhoot> aún falta más de un mes
<viperhoot> ya se empiezan a hacer las solicitudes
<viperhoot> solo queda esperar que sean en entrega rápida
<Genelyk> jajaja
<viperhoot> yep, a rogar :D
<Genelyk> jijiji
<Genelyk> seguro, ADUANAS cobrara su cupo
<freddierith> si pasa algo en aduana pasen la voz por que por ahi tengo gente que puede ayudar
<Genelyk> uhm
<Genelyk>  a xander  entonces aiq  avuisarle
<Genelyk> el se encarga de hacer el pedido
<Genelyk> grrr,  el genumeric no suporta muchas cosas de excel
<Genelyk> tengo q reiniciar
<Genelyk> !!
<Genelyk> pa usar winbugs
<viperhoot> freddierith, bravazo, xander está pendiente de ello pa que no haya problemas
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> bueno reincio
<freddierith> estare en contacto todo este mes a ver si pasa algo px
<viperhoot> freddierith, ok
<Genelyk> wajaja
<freddierith> yo toy toy con winbug por que me cortaron el internet y estoy en publica
<freddierith> es una maravilla esto de audacity para la edicion de audio no se como perdia mi tiempo con los de paga
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> yo aun no se cmo  importar un video
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> freddierith, yep, audacity es bravo... pero la interfaz deja que desear.. porque no la estilizaran aún, eso que es un programa bastante usado
<freddierith> si y lo que mas ironia me da es que recien me entere cuando fui a un estudio y usaban audacity
<Genelyk> plop
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> freddierith, hahaha si
<viperhoot> xander21c, hola xander
<viperhoot> freddierith dice que puede ayudar a ver eso de las aduanas
<xander21c> chevere, aun no me pasan la confirmación de embarque
<viperhoot> si lo llegaste a solicitar ya entonces ?
<xander21c> supongo q sera una vez se lance intrepid
<viperhoot> seguro
<xander21c> viperhoot: si ;)
<freddierith> si
<viperhoot> oe xander21c se suponia que ahora habia reuna
<viperhoot> hahaha ta que nadie
<freddierith> me confirmas cuando esten por aca y ya le digo al encargado
<xander21c> ok freddierth
<xander21c> viperhoot, verdad no?
<viperhoot> hahah
<viperhoot> ya fue entons
<viperhoot> lo postergamos para el otro domingo
<freddierith> es mas si puedo hoy dia consulto de una vez p
<viperhoot> freddierith, primero nos aseguramos que los envian mejor
<viperhoot> porsiaca
<freddierith> los envios son por via aerea no
<viperhoot> si
<xander21c> me parece que es por DHL o UPS
<freddierith> por que cuando yo recibo de la shipit me llega al correo central de lima, bueno y es serpost
<Genelyk> serpots XD!
<freddierith> bueno de todas la veo facil si, asta copiadoras a sacado por que no un cajita con cd's no
<viperhoot> cajón :P
<freddierith> :)
<Genelyk> le decimos q espa tumbar al chino
<freddierith> jajajajaa
<freddierith> con etiqueta roja que van a pensar cuando digamos eso; !!hugo chavez
<Genelyk> acabo de instalar mi xubuntu, beta, segun cody , dijo q  iva a perder peso, pero revisando encontre varios programas de mas
<Genelyk> xD1
<freddierith> si yo tambien lei algo de eso
<xander21c> Genelyk algun cambio con xubuntito?? chismeanos
<Genelyk> el wallpaper
<Genelyk> lo demas solo se actualizo las versiones
<Genelyk>  aun no entro a fondo
<Genelyk> ase 15 min q se instalo
<freddierith> prueba si vienen los meta tools
<freddierith> asi creo que se llaman
<Genelyk> ya muy tarde, me agarraron de digitador Y_Y
<freddierith> jajajaja
<freddierith> xander21c sobre el local ya esta solicitado para el 15 de noviembre
<Gatunox_D> hola gente que onda
<xander21c> freddierith, desde en que horario
<Genelyk> aunq vi un cambio del network manager
<Genelyk> aun no comprendo bien con funciona
<xander21c> Genelyk , me paso lo mismo
<xander21c> aca hay una buena critica para Xubuntu http://www.headshotgamer.com/review.aspx?id=75
 * VaC|0 saluda a tod@s
<freddierith> traduciendo
<Genelyk> esa makina es un abuso
<Genelyk> q raro ese fondo no me slaio
<VulKnO> hello world!!
<VulKnO> hello ChanServ
<xander21c> Holas VulKno
<freddierith> bueno gente me kito voy a ver al tio terrible
<VulKnO> xander21c como es eso de las cuantas de ubuntu-pe
<VulKnO> no entiendo?
<xander21c> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/miembrooficial
<VulKnO> osea q si no tengo una de esas cuentas soy miembro no oficias?
<xander21c> algo si ;)
<VulKnO> y a q se refieren por Tener una colaboración significativa
<xander21c> apoyar dando buenas respuestas en los foros o el IRC, apoyar en los eventos
<Genelyk> colaboracion  s/ , colaboracion significativa $
<Genelyk> xD!
<VulKnO> je
<VulKnO> $ s/. eso si entendi
<VulKnO> una pregunta
<VulKnO> quiero ponerme en contacto con los de lambayeque
<VulKnO> trato de mandarles un mail po la web (contacto), pero solo puedo con 3 por cuanto tiempo?
<xander21c> la mejor forma es lanzar una covocatoria de contacto a la lista
<VulKnO> si pero los de lambayeque no son tan activos en la lista
<VulKnO> si solo somos 27 registrados en la web
<VulKnO> No puede contactar con más de 3 usuarios por hora. Vuelva a intentarlo más tarde.,,,, cuanto tengo q esperar?
<Genelyk> ?
<VulKnO> y que planes para el lanzamiento de 8.10
<Genelyk> un install party
<Genelyk> traeremos cajas y cajas de codigo fuente y compilaremos asta qse nos seke el cerebro
<VulKnO> yo voy a regalar en el instituto algunas copias.
<VulKnO> jeje
<Genelyk> bueno me retiro
<Genelyk> seguro  cualkier evento pasara a la lista
<VulKnO> bye
<xander21c> bueno tambien fugo
<VulKnO> yo =
<VaC|0> saludos viperhoot
<viperhoot> hol VaC|0
<viperhoot> hahah de hecho bye, soy fuga ya
<VaC|0> jejeje
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego ;)
<VaC|0> igual yo
<VaC|0> nos leemos
<VaC|0> Bye
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, te hicieron una entrevista en PC World?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no sabias?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: y te mencione :D
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no dice tu nombre exactamente, pero te vas a dar cuenta
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si just me akabo de encontrar con un amigo en la U, y me dice: "Conoces a Nicolas Valcarcel, el guru de Ubuntu??" y yo le dije que si, y me dijo "menciono a alguien de arequipa" y yo le dije, soy yo pe :P
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero ni enterado q te habian entrevistado
<nxvl> sep, salio en la PCWorld de 15na
<nxvl> nunca te lo mencione?
<nxvl> lo debo haber pensado y haberme olvidado
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, no me avisaste
<nxvl> btw, hablaste con jorge/mando mail?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no no mandó mail y no he hablado, en un rato le preguntare
<nxvl> me dijo que iba a ser lo primero que iba a hacer ahora
<nxvl> y por ahi lo he visto pidiendo correos ahora
<nxvl> de la gente propuesta de adentro
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, suave.. averiguate pe a ver si yo toy sponsoreado.. pq no me ha llegado ningun email
<nxvl> todavia no debe haber mandado nada
<nxvl> aun no actualizan el wiki de sponsorship
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe... bueno esperaré noma.. ahora toy preocupado pq tengo q exponer un paper en el CISAISI y no se cuando ni a que hora :S
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, la pcworld donde ta tu entrevista es la del 15 de Abril de 2008  ?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> 15 de septiembre
<nxvl> la penultima
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok xvre
<nxvl> heh, si, yo toy en las mismas, tengo que exponer en brazil y aun no me mandan mis pasajes
<nxvl> estoy a punto de decirles FU
<nxvl> xq encima la semana siguiente a eso me tengo que ir a Boston de nuevo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahahah que paja!! te envidio :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
 * xander21c tengo hambre
 * RoAkSoAx tiene sed :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> q novelas?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, aburrido :P
<xander21c> humm
<xander21c> xq? nada q hacer?
<xander21c> nxvl: encontre el cel de vily, pero ta apagado :S
<nxvl> xander21c: esta en aqp
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> ya le mande un mail igual
 * xander21c Mas Updates :)!!!!!!
<xander21c> alguien sabe si la pagina de ubuntu-es esta bien??
<Genelyk> mio no entra
<Genelyk> ya entro
<Genelyk> En este momento hay 30 usuarios y 474 invitados en línea.
<xander21c> wow
<Genelyk> acab de ver algo bien geek ,
<Genelyk> un ipod conectado a un tablero de la ouija
<xander21c> anda
<Genelyk> no no  estos dibujos
<Genelyk> es un celular
<Genelyk> ya vui la antena
<Genelyk> xander21c:  as usado xampp ?
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> instale todo, :P
<Genelyk> uhm es  quiero  intentar algo
<Genelyk> bajar el xampp y descomprimirlo en un usb
<Genelyk> luego inicio un cd live y  montar el xampp en /opt
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, por fin al parecer todavia no ha mandado los correos... o no toy sponsoreado.. :(
<nxvl> jodelo a jorge
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si eso haré ahorita.. wa a preguntarle cuando estará... habla español el brother o ingles noma?
<nxvl> ingles nomas
<nxvl> no habla un carajo de espanhol
<nxvl> y si le dices jorge se reciente, se pronuncia george
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> dice que jorge le suena a su mama puteandolo
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> lol
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-07
<afernandez> puros bots
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tu casa sigue entera?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, como q mi casa sigue entera?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no se, cada vez que hay temblor se cae algo del sur
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, lol
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, aki tamos acostumbrados a los temblores y terremotos, no como en lima ke salen corriendo como chivas lokas :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<nxvl> :D
<Genelyk> temblorrr . salvennn las compuss !!!
<nxvl> hablaste con jorge?
<nxvl> habla de chivas locas...
<nxvl> hablando*
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, nada.. ta away el tio
<srinux> RoAkSoAx, estas
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> q feia sakudida
<VaC|0> O_o?
<VaC|0> saludos a tod@s
<Genelyk> olaz VaC|0
<Genelyk> no es q  paso una sacudida
<VaC|0> hola Genelyk
<VaC|0> temblor?
<Genelyk> sacudia nomas
<VaC|0> ah!!!
<Genelyk> ayer paso en arekipa tambien verdad
<VaC|0> si
<VaC|0> suavecito nomas
<Genelyk> 4 en richter
<VaC|0> por eso
<Genelyk> ya ta
<Genelyk> ahora toy aki en xubuntu beta
<VaC|0> y que tal esta
<Genelyk> pos asta ahora esta normal
<Genelyk>  sin ningun problema ,  eso q toy  actualizando , firefox, thunar  y pidging
<VaC|0> en velocidad
<VaC|0> en que maquina lo instalaste
<Genelyk> coo xubuntu es para maquinas lentas
<Genelyk> pos en una p3 con 256 de ram
<VaC|0> hummm
<VaC|0> ya veo
<Genelyk> pos hasta todo bien
<VaC|0> probare entonces
<VaC|0> tengo una PIII con 128 nomas
<VaC|0> le comprare una de 256 mas
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> pero seria mejor q  le pongas fluxbuntu
<VaC|0> hummmm
<VaC|0> tiene dreamlinux
<xander21c> rayos me que sin efectos
<VaC|0> tu tambien xander21c :S
<xander21c> si, voy a reinstalar mis drivers de Nvidia
<VaC|0> :S
<VaC|0> yo he reinstalado los drivers mas de 4 veces
<VaC|0> y aun asi no me da aceleracion 3d
<VaC|0> :(
<Genelyk> uhmm
<VaC|0> :(
<Genelyk> uhm,
<Genelyk> no encuentro donde esta el  plugin de libflash
<Genelyk> cada version q sale de ubuntu, esconden mas las cosas !1
<VaC|0> :S
<xander21c> VaC|0 tienes Nvidia?
<VaC|0> si
<VaC|0> GeForce FX 5700Q
<xander21c> ya vuelvo
<xander21c> un toq
<Genelyk> lo clasico a reiniciar
<Genelyk> ya ta
<VaC|0> jejejeje
<xander21c> no tuve suerte
<Genelyk> ta mejorado el flash 10 beta
<Genelyk> xD!
<xander21c> voy a probar otra cosa
<Genelyk> ahora llega maximo a 45 % del uso del cpu
<VaC|0> O_o'
<VaC|0> ??
<Genelyk> q pasa
<Genelyk> xander tiene windows +_
<VaC|0> esta peleando con sus drivers nvidia
<Genelyk> pero para q usa drivers propietario
<Genelyk> q sea libre
<Genelyk>  q use consola >D
<VaC|0> jejejejejeje
<VulKnO> hello world!!
<VaC|0> saludos VulKnO
<VulKnO> hi ChanServ
<Genelyk> hi VulKnO
<Genelyk> ai entra xader
<VulKnO> hola Vac|o
<VulKnO> hola Genelyk
<Genelyk> q tal
<VulKnO> una pregunta hay alguna aplicacion que : te pida tu lista de repos y q se conecte como si fuera apt a la base y te baje en una carpeta todas las actulizaciones o programas que necesites para ejecutar (no se algo),,,
<Genelyk> ??
<Genelyk> quieres aplicaciones _
<VulKnO> existe algo asi
<Genelyk> ose a quieres entrar a una makina  on internet y bajar los paquetes de una aplicacion ?
<VulKnO> si pero esa maquina tiene windows y no linux
<Genelyk> emular xfec co virtualbox y montar u usb y copiar del aptcache
<Genelyk> xander21c:  esta mal  tu windows XD!
<Genelyk> tanto reinicio
<xander21c> ya ta :)
<xander21c> volvio mi compiz fusion
<Genelyk> asha
<VaC|0> que hiciste xander21c
<Genelyk> xD!
<xander21c> baje el archivo  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.67-pkg1.run
<Genelyk>  yo solo una vez nomas use compiz
<xander21c> he instale a mano en iniciando en modo texto
<VaC|0> hummmm
<VaC|0> que tarjeta tienes?
<xander21c> Geforce 7000M
<hamlet> alfin algo en castellano
<VaC|0> hummm
<VaC|0> no creo que ese driver le haga a la mia
<VaC|0> o si?
<xander21c> busca en la pagina de nvidia
<VaC|0> descargue el 172
<VaC|0> o era 174?
<xander21c> prueba el 177.67
<xander21c> hamlet: hola
<hamlet> hola muchachos, hace un par de dias instale el beta del xubuntu 8.10, pero no logro configurar mi web cam, alguien me puede ayudar?
<VaC|0> lo probare
<hamlet> hola xander
<VaC|0> le instalaste el gspca
<xander21c> hola nxvl
<VulKnO> el caso es: tengo un amigo q usa ubuntu pero la conexion a internet esta a media hora de su casa y para actualizar su pc necesita ir hasta halla, no creo q esa soporte virtualizar algo(la con internet), y solo son pequeñas librerias las q se actualizan. me dijo q si o no existe un programa para eso, yo le dije bajate el dvd o cd de los repos, pero no funciona su lectora, otra era yo bajarle y darle, pero no hay tiempo y el vive en la sierra. ahora q otra so
<xander21c> VulKnO, que use el USB
<Genelyk> mmm, no se me ocurre otra cosa xD1
<VulKnO> el usb pero las dependencias no se las sabe de memoria
<VulKnO> y cada dependencia tiene mas
<Genelyk> pero
<hamlet> pues soy novato en esto de linux y no creo haberlo hecho
<Genelyk> si no tiene internet, creo q no son tan necesario las actualizaciones
<Genelyk> pero
<VaC|0> no habia un post sobre el tema en la web?
<Genelyk> a haber , eso debe haber
<Genelyk> por q  deberian dar un sistema para bajar las actualizacionesz
<VulKnO> y si de casualidad borras o manipulas mal uno
<VulKnO> un repo digo
<VulKnO> de donde lo reinstalas
<Genelyk> xd
 * xander21c a dormir :)
<xander21c> nos leemos
<Genelyk> hamlet:  as instalado , todo loq instalate en 8.04
<VulKnO> te bajarias un dvd o cd completo solo por una libreria defectuosa
<VulKnO> una pregunta mas para terminar, existe algun proyecto q trate de crear algo q satisfaga esta necesidad?
<VulKnO> si la rpta es si,,, cual  y si es no ENTONCES QUE ESPERAMOS
<VaC|0> con apt-oncd te descargabas todo lo de los repos
<VulKnO> en windows
<VaC|0> por ahi tengo el wget para windows
<Genelyk> el aptoncd aun falta mejoras
<Genelyk> baja los paketes
<Genelyk> deberia  tener una opcion de actualizaciones
<VaC|0> http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/532
<VaC|0> ese es el post
<VulKnO> claro, tu deberias poner tu lista y q el programa te baje lo q necesitas para estas a la ultima
<VaC|0> en la parte del livecd se podria usar el wget para windows
<Genelyk> se
<VulKnO> puede
<VulKnO> esta interesante esta solución, voy haber si funciona
<Genelyk> xv el manual
<Genelyk> funcionara
<VaC|0> te paso el wget para windows VulKnO ??
<VulKnO> haber
<VaC|0> ok esta subiendo a rapidshare
<VulKnO> es el q pesa 332800 bytes
<VulKnO> http://users.ugent.be/~bpuype/wget/
<VulKnO> es o no
<VaC|0> http://rapidshare.com/files/151618632/WGet_v1.7.zip.html
<VaC|0> creo que si
<Genelyk> >S
<Genelyk> hey tengo una keja muy muy grande
<VaC|0> que te duele
<Genelyk>   yo tenia entendido q apartir del 8.10
<VulKnO> ja
<Genelyk> se crearia un directorio, q uno arrastraba , un archivo, y se cifraba
<Genelyk> y kiero hacer eso y no se puede !
<hamlet> hey yo tambien he instalado esa version en xubuntu
<Genelyk> necesito estar como root
<VulKnO> Vac|o :: cual es mas actual wget v1.7 o v1.10.2
<VaC|0> hummm
<VaC|0> parece que el 1.10
<VulKnO> entonces actualizate
<VaC|0> jajajaja
<VaC|0> no uso windows hace mucho tiempo
<VulKnO> se nota
<VulKnO> la version 1.8.2 es del feb 25 2003
<Genelyk> pege un archivo como root ,  y ahora entrocomo si naday  pego como si nada
<Genelyk> donde esta la seguridd
<VulKnO> esta q duerme, ya es hora
<VulKnO> je
<Genelyk> parece windows wajajajaja
<VulKnO> hablando de güindos  quien sabe algo de reactOS
<Genelyk> yo  jugaba asta  ayer con AROS
<VulKnO> hasta ayer q paso?
<Genelyk> intente configurar qemu
<Genelyk> y tengo q reinstarlo de nuevo
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> aunq  kiero probrar AMIGAOS
<VulKnO> por q no te bajar lo VDI
<Genelyk> na  intentaba activar el qkemu :(
<VulKnO> jejejeje el quemu en q se diferencia de virtual y VM
<Genelyk> aca me entere de reactos
<Genelyk> http://www.muycomputer.com/FrontOffice/ZonaPractica/Especiales/especialDet/_wE9ERk2XxDA-1LhXEYdgkJkkOp3EWtfZGjHTL1ny1TGULRJxtSKShFNKj9sElBWb_SZHYPlJQ3c
<Genelyk> es q
<Genelyk> a instalar el vritualbox
<Genelyk> me pedia el kernel 2.26.20 y el hardy no me deja  instarlo
<Genelyk> y el vmware, sn 300mb pa usarlos 30 dias no pasa nada
<VulKnO> man el kernel se soluciona
<VulKnO> yo lo e instalado
<Genelyk> si pero pa probrar un SO de 100 mb no vale la pena
<VulKnO> ve al synaptic y seleciona uno por uno lo modulos para tu version y eso es todo
<Genelyk> na ya fue, tengo q dar vuelta a ese hardy
<Genelyk> el firefox se cierra solo y no se cuantas cosas le instale
<VulKnO> ja
<VulKnO> este para el link de descarga del 8.10
<Genelyk> aki ya salio  80 mb de actualizacion
<VulKnO> a mi nada
<Genelyk> buen nos vemos teno ambre xD!
<Genelyk> me voy a cenar
<VaC|0> nos vemos Genelyk
<VulKnO> bye
<VaC|0> yo tambien soy fuga
<VulKnO> yo =
<Genelyk> nos vemos
<VulKnO> nos leemos
<VaC|0> nos llemos
<VaC|0> leemos
<VaC|0> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, escaneate pe el articulo dela pcworld donde te entrevistaron y lo juegas :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ya le pregunte... dice que ya enviaron los correos hoy en la mañana.. asi que como no me ha llegado email.. supongo q no :(
<nxvl> :(
<nxvl> aer
<nxvl> voa joder
<jsantillana> hola
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: oka
<RoAkSoAx> jsantillana: hola
<NiKeCRu666> buenos dias
<jsantillana> ups cambie mi nick sopy ratasxy
<RoAkSoAx> o/ NiKeCRu666
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: hoy hay clases en la sanpa?
<NiKeCRu666> nop
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, ayer mandaron un correo diciendo que no habian clases ni examenes
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: wena tos
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, uy buena tos la q me vendra luego de lo q voy a chupar hoy dia xD
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: lol hahaha a kien se la vas a chupar ke te hara inflamar la garganta
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> o digo, ke vas a chupar :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿﻿jajjajaaj, q pendex! jajaja puro trago, hoy le hacen despedida de soltero a un amigo
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<NiKeCRu666> y a su futura esposa le hacen despedida tambien
<jsantillana> http://tu.tv/videos/antorcha-de-tux-casera-para-la-berbena
<NiKeCRu666> asi q tengo amigos en ambos lados
<NiKeCRu666> y me han invitado a los dos xD
<jsantillana> aqui un video curiso de mi antorcha en forma de tux
<NiKeCRu666> :O
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, tengo un problema, quiero instlar el limewire y el gestor de paquetes me dice que no puedo ejecutar otro synaptyc mientras uno esta trabajando.
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: y no estas actualizando o algo?
<ratasxy> miren este video es una antorcha en forma de tux hecha por mi http://tu.tv/videos/antorcha-de-tux-casera-para-la-berbena
<NiKeCRu666> RoAkSoAx, no estoy actalizando nada
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: a ver pon: sudo apt-get -f install
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, esta graciosisimo!!!
<RoAkSoAx> y muestras que te sale
<NiKeCRu666> ok RoAkSoAx
<NiKeCRu666> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<NiKeCRu666> RoAKSoAx, sale: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<NiKeCRu666> si eso justo hice RoAkSoAx, ahora intento instalar?
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666: si
<ratasxy> como puedo modificar la pantalla de incicio la que dice UBUNTU y con la barra de carga naranja
<NiKeCRu666> RoAKSoAx, ok =) gracias =) mira el video de ratasxy ahahaha esta graciosisimo xD sobretodo porque dice q le puso la vela, pero no se como la ira a encender =/
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, si no me equivoco con este comando:  sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<ratasxy> gracias NikeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> y luego entras a sistema, administracion, administrador de arranque
<ratasxy> tanks
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, yo tengo un logo de la CIA en vez de la barra de ubuntu y el logo de ubuntu xD
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: averiguast algo?
<ratasxy> y como la hiciste NiKeCRu666
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nope, solo vi la lista oficial, y no tas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pe... pa otra sera xD
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, a ver te paso el README que me vino con el logo.
<ratasxy> y porsia le puse la vela la tape por todo lado pero deje una parte de papel sin pegar para abrirla prender la vela y cerrarla
<ratasxy> ya
<ratasxy> chvr
<NiKeCRu666> tu mail?
<NiKeCRu666> o por aqui no mas?
<NiKeCRu666> ah no aqui no se puede enviar =/
<NiKeCRu666> dame tu mail ratasxy
<ratasxy> ratasxy@gmail.com ratasxy@hotmail.com
<ratasxy> mejor mandalo al hotmail
<NiKeCRu666> al hot?
<NiKeCRu666> jaja pense q me pedirias al gmail xD
<ratasxy> es que el gmail esta cerrado
<NiKeCRu666> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CIA+Usplash+Screen?content=90518
<ratasxy> y hasta abrirlo
<NiKeCRu666> ah bueno
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<NiKeCRu666> una pregunta, si el gestor de actualizaciones me dice que tengo un paquete roto, y me da el mensaje que use el comando "roto" para poder solucionarlo, como uso el comando "roto"???
<ratasxy> me compre mi dominio http://www.jsantillana.com
<NiKeCRu666> :O GRTZ!!!! ratasxy!
<ratasxy> intenta con breack
<NiKeCRu666> :O
<ratasxy> NiKeCRu666 intenta con "breack" o con break o brec
<ratasxy> breac
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, no era asi, se me ocurrio que el programa no pudo instalar los paquetes necesarios, xq necesitaban actualizacion desde synaptic y entonces como no puedes inciciar 2 synaptics al mismo tiempo entonces no termino de instalar, asi que lo cerre y fue q hubo el proble,a luego en el gestor de actualizaciones descargue lo q me pedia, y luego abri de nuevo el paquete .deb de instalacion y listo :D
<NiKeCRu666> roto = break (el equivalente en inlges)
<ratasxy> sip
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<NiKeCRu666> gracias de todos modos =)
<NiKeCRu666> :D
<NiKeCRu666> ahora a probar q tal anda el limewire :D
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<ratasxy> suabe con los virus jajajajaja como si usarias win2
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn, no creo q tenga q bajar un paquete .exe xD
<NiKeCRu666> bueno aunque tengo virtualizado el winxp
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy entraste al link q te di hace un momento? (por cierto ya te envie tambien el README.txt)
<ratasxy> si ya me baje el splash gracias NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<NiKeCRu666> ahi hay varios =)
<ratasxy> sip, como has virtualizado el win2xp por quemu
<NiKeCRu666> yo queria poner el de la CIA a la mitad de la pantalla, asi todo bravo, y ahora estoy viendo como cambiar la entrada con contrasenia pero con fondo del a CIA
<NiKeCRu666> con Vbox
<ratasxy> jajaaj y dices que trabajas para la cia jajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, con virtualbox
<NiKeCRu666> claro!!!
<NiKeCRu666> digo q trabajo para la cia
<NiKeCRu666> o q la cia me persigue o me esta siguiendo, y me meto a lugares medios escondidos en la U xD y que no puedo contar nada xD
<NiKeCRu666> porque estoy trabajando para un superproyecto antiterrorista xD
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaja me parto de la risa xD
<ratasxy> NiKeCRu666, lo malo es que te tienen miedo, la otra vez a un amigo que comenzo a molestar por el msn
<ratasxy> entre por telnet y cambie la cionfiguracion del router
<ratasxy> y desde ahi todos me tiene miedo
<NiKeCRu666> plop!
<NiKeCRu666> si me ha pasado eso xD
<ratasxy> y tan solo con escribir telnet
<ratasxy> open xxx.xxx.xxx.xxxx
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja si me ha pasado eso tambien a mi
<ratasxy> contrasela 1234
<ratasxy> tipico del router de telefonicca
<ratasxy> pucha y el pata se quedo una semana sin inter
<ratasxy> jasta que me compadeci
<NiKeCRu666> pero imaginate, con un amigo antes teniamos un servidor que estaba en rusia, y tenia buen ancho de banda ps buenisimo, y la cosa es q usabamos la shell para a veces tirarnos conecciones speedy al suelo xD
<ratasxy> jajaja y donde consegiste el server
<NiKeCRu666> un dia usamos un codigo q se tiro abajo la coneccion de mi vecino que tiene cabinas por una semana o tal vez pasa siempre =/ porque hasta vinieron los de telefonica y se subieron al poste y todo =/
<ratasxy> y como que conado
<ratasxy> interesante yo solo se fregar routers
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> bueno el server lo conseguimos hackeando shells xD
<NiKeCRu666> bueno crackeando xD
<ratasxy> crackearon por telnet
<ratasxy> como consigieron la ip que codigo usaron aver si yo consigo un server
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> a ver
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn... primero usamos nuestras computadoras con linux
<NiKeCRu666> asi ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> teniamos una especie de script
<NiKeCRu666> un programa q lo ejecutabamos con ./  y lo bajamos de una pagina q tenia un nombre como STORM
<ratasxy> que interesante abu lastima que no ce hacer eso ,-)
<NiKeCRu666> lo bajamos, y con el wwhack, que es un programa para windows empezamos a probar claver de un diccionario de palabras q teniamos
<NiKeCRu666> claves*
<NiKeCRu666> luego una vez q encontrabamos la clave entonces entrabamos con el putty, obviamente desde el windows
<NiKeCRu666> y le cambiabamos la contrasenia al servirdor q encontramos
<NiKeCRu666> luego usabamos ese q era mas rapido para poder tumbarnos otros servidores, y asi fue poco a poco que llegamos a dar con mejores y mejores servers
<NiKeCRu666> hasta q encontramos el de rusia xD
<NiKeCRu666> y ahi colgamos un BOT
<NiKeCRu666> colgue mi radio online
<NiKeCRu666> bueno ya la quite de ahi
<NiKeCRu666> y bueno yo me aleje de ese canal de irc
<NiKeCRu666> hasta que ya﻿ finalmente no volvi a entrar xD
<NiKeCRu666> el canal es #POLIZONTE
<NiKeCRu666> ah por el irc tambien nos tumbabamos servers xD
<NiKeCRu666> de ahi sacaba yo las ips
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> con el whois
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> limewire me descargo 4041 KB en 40 segundos!
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, limewire me descargo 4041 KB en 40 segundos!
<ratasxy> 1 mega por 10 segundos
<ratasxy> que veloz
<NiKeCRu666> O.o me baje la cancion Blind, de Korn
<NiKeCRu666> y me lobajo al toke
<ratasxy> que sppedy tienes
<NiKeCRu666> 500
<ratasxy> asu, en que server esta ese irc
<ratasxy> asu, en que server esta ese irc
<ratasxy> creo que te bajaste virus
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> ptm mi totem me anda colgando ubuntu =/
<ratasxy> JAJAJA en que server esta #polizonte
<ratasxy> NiKeCRu666, estoy haciendo un proyecto para sacar la vesion peruana de ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, :O yo creo q puedo ayudar xD
<NiKeCRu666> si tan solo supiera como xD
<NiKeCRu666> con graficos y todo?
<ratasxy> si necesito ayuda
<ratasxy> si necesito graficos
<NiKeCRu666> puedo hacer dinsenios :D
<NiKeCRu666> pero quiero aprender a hacerlo todo en ubuntu
<ratasxy> por eso pedia lo de modificar el arranque para
<NiKeCRu666> podemos poner un slogan que diga
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu PE, hecho en ubuntu para el peru
<NiKeCRu666> o algo asi xD
<NiKeCRu666> ubuntu hecho en ubuntu
<ratasxy> si
<ratasxy> necesitamos graficos
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, ya vengo, voy a desyaunar xD jaja me envicio demasiado con la computadora xD
<NiKeCRu666> yap, yo te ayudo con eso :D
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo =)
<ratasxy> y saber que paquetes vamos a instalar se mas
<ratasxy> bye
<Luis2> amigos
<Luis2> help
<redrebel> que onda?
<Luis2> como hago para enviar un mail desde consola
<nxvl> echo "mensaje" | mail -s subject correo@foo.com
<nxvl> si mal no me acuerdo
<redrebel> solo si tienes un servicio de email instalado
<redrebel> man mail
<Luis2> sip
<Luis2> si tengo mano
<nxvl> yo tambien, tengo 2
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> dedos tambien tengo
<nxvl> :D
<Luis2> jeje
<Luis2> mano como puedo ver la cola de correos q se envian
<Luis2> porq lo q pasa es q no sale error cuando envio pero no llega el mail
<nxvl> depende del mta que uses
<nxvl> con postfix es psqueue
<nxvl> o postqueue
<nxvl> ya me olvide
<Luis2> como seria la linea  la linea de commandos
<redrebel> eso no sabia
<redrebel> yo siempre miraba los logs
<nxvl> plz! use the tools
<nxvl> postqueue -p
<nxvl> redrebel: postqueue es un cochino log parser
<nxvl> aunque tiene funciones chvres
<Luis2> mano soy nuevo en esto
<Luis2> como puedo  encontrar el log q esta con los mail pendientes
<nxvl> 1) deja de decir mano
<nxvl> 2) lee lo que decimos
<nxvl> ya esta la respuesta
<nxvl> :D
<NiKeCRu666> XD
<NiKeCRu666> hola mano!!
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<nxvl> creo que alguien quere un kick :P
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> no mano xD
<nxvl> hablando de kicks
<nxvl> que es de alem?
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj no te enojes nxvl
<NiKeCRu666> pues no se =/
<Luis2> hey tio
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl, tengo mi celular con windows mobile 5 y mi computadora no lo reconoce como dispositivo de almacenamiento, tampoco el multisync, xq puede ser?
<nxvl> xq es windows
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> debe tener algun tipo de bloqueo
<nxvl> busca en google
<NiKeCRu666> nxvl, si ya lo busque estoy googleando desde la semana pasada =/ pero aun no consigo nada
<nxvl> no idea
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<NiKeCRu666> nunca has conectado algun celular a ubuntu?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> nunca he conectado un celular a una PC en realidad
<NiKeCRu666> =(
<nxvl> not interested in
<NiKeCRu666> haha bueno yo tengo mi HTC s 411 con WM5 y pues no puedo hacer q ubuntu lo reconosca
<NiKeCRu666> o sea si lo conecto por usb me dice q se conecta a una red de area local, y lo pone al celular
<NiKeCRu666> pero no lo veo como una unidad
<nxvl> dunno
<NiKeCRu666> neither do I
<NiKeCRu666> holasssss
<NiKeCRu666> ayudenme please
<Genelyk> q jue
<NiKeCRu666> cada vez q intento reproducir un archivo, sea cual sea, en totem este hace q se ponga blanca mi pantalla y no responde a nada
<NiKeCRu666> estuve buscnado en google el error, pero muchos dicen q luego de la nueva actualizacion el totem se cuelga, o algunos dicen q todo les va bien
<Genelyk> tienes activado compiz fusion ?
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<Genelyk> desactivalo
<Genelyk> cuando fue la ultima vez q actualizaste  tu pc?
<NiKeCRu666> hace un par de horas
<Genelyk> y desde cuando comenzo a fallar
<NiKeCRu666> creo q desde q active el efecto del compiz fusion
<NiKeCRu666> el cubo y las coasa esas
<ratasxy> hola
<NiKeCRu666> hola ratasxy
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn ahora no puedo movermeentre escritorio y escritorio
<NiKeCRu666> como desactivo el compiz fusion???
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<ratasxy> NiKeCRu666, ubuntu peru edition
<NiKeCRu666> UBUNTU PERU EDITION :D
<NiKeCRu666> UBUNTU PERUVIAN EDITION
<NiKeCRu666> UBUNTU PERU, MADE BY PERUVIANS
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk, como desactivo el compiz fusion?
<ratasxy> ya se como hacerla pero el problema es los graficos y que paquetes agregarle ey elminarle
<NiKeCRu666> uratasxy, q problemas tienes con los graficos?
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, q problemas tienes con los graficos?
<ratasxy> hacer los splash , fondo de escritorio con motivos peruanos
<NiKeCRu666> afff genelyk se fue -.-!
<NiKeCRu666> ahora como hago para desactivar el compiz?
<NiKeCRu666> desinstalare no mas el compiz
<NiKeCRu666> yo te puedo ayudar con los fondos
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn...
<NiKeCRu666> te podria pasar imagenes hechas por mi
<NiKeCRu666> con motivos peruanos
<ratasxy> si chvr ye splash de arranque que diga ubuntu peru edition
<ratasxy> by peruvians for peruvians
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn, el splsh de arranque no se como hacerlo
<NiKeCRu666> te puedo dar una imagen como la del logo UBUNTU
<NiKeCRu666> pero eso de la barrita como lo hago?? =/
<NiKeCRu666> eso no se como hacerlo
<ratasxy> a ver investigare
<NiKeCRu666> si yop igual
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo voy a reiniciar el kernel
<NiKeCRu666> ctrl + alt + backspace
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<Genelyk> se jue la red
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk, ya desactive y desinstale el compiz fusion
<NiKeCRu666> y el compiz y todo lo q tenga q ver con el compiz
<NiKeCRu666> ahora probe e igual se me sigue colgando la computadora cuando intento reproducir un video o una cancion =/
<ratasxy> Genelyk, que paquete te agraderia que se agrege a ubuntu peru edition
<Genelyk> a peru editiion
<Genelyk> pos no se ah
<Genelyk> compiz no necesito
<Genelyk> solo desearia los codecs , el testdisk
<ratasxy> es que quiero crear una distro peruna de ubuntu
<Genelyk> yo usaba  mint xD!
<Genelyk> tendrias q ponerle vlc como alternativa a totem
<Genelyk> un banshee 1.12.1 para q no envidien a amarok
<Genelyk> y cosas q se utilizen mucho
<Genelyk> en q entorno estara basado  ratasxy
<ratasxy> gnomeç
<ratasxy> Genelyk, sabes hacer splash
<Genelyk> e splash
<Genelyk> es compilar
<Genelyk> aunq con  el
<Genelyk> a nu
<Genelyk> ai un manual en el doc para compilar el splash
<ratasxy> en donde
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> nome acuerdo
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, mira esta imagen xD
<NiKeCRu666> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189/18ANDRE/peru.jpg
<ratasxy> esta buena
<Genelyk> pero me acorde
<Genelyk> q ai uan distro peruana basada en ubuntu q esta echa en piura
<Genelyk> tumix
<NiKeCRu666> ratasxy, pero a mi se me ocurre ponerle como fondo a machupicchu, y si es q hay animacion entonces seria paja ponerle un par de condores volando
<Genelyk> xD!
<ratasxy> chvr
<NiKeCRu666> XD
<NiKeCRu666> miren esta imagen esta de pm
<NiKeCRu666> http://aureliada.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/machu-picchu-peru.jpg
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> machuupichu
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> como q ya  ta abusado en nombre de peru
<Genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> pues sip
<Genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> estaba pensando tambien en el logo de ubuntu, y el mapa del peru en el centro
<NiKeCRu666> jajja me encanta este logo de ubuntu http://fearlexworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/ubuntu-logo1.jpg
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> y este tambien http://mayeco.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/ubuntu_511.jpg
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaja
<Genelyk> pero eso si no lñe pongas
<Genelyk> un tema negro
<Genelyk> por q
<Genelyk> pareceria vista
<Genelyk> xD1
<Genelyk> me gusta la de piercing
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> uish!!!a mi tambien me gusta esa!!!
<Genelyk> le formateo su makina gratis
<Genelyk> xD!
<VulKnO> hi and bye
<Genelyk> plop
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> y q paso con ese???
<Genelyk> seguro estaba en windows
<Genelyk> y concientemente
<Genelyk> sabia  loq tenia qdecir
<NiKeCRu666> jajaaajaja
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> muchachos!
<NiKeCRu666> todos!!!
<NiKeCRu666> toda la gente hombres y mujeres!
<NiKeCRu666> necesito ayuda con algo
<NiKeCRu666> es la despedida de soltera de una amiga y nos han encargado ponerle nombres a unos penes q han traido
<NiKeCRu666> son como juguetes ps
<NiKeCRu666> uno tiene curitas
<NiKeCRu666> otro es como un volvan
<NiKeCRu666> otro es una nave espacial que dice US MACHO
<redrebel> cuanto spacio de harddrive necesita ubuntu server?
<Genelyk> 2 gb
<Genelyk> creo
<Genelyk> maximo 3
<redrebel> que tal sin gui
<Genelyk> jaja
<Genelyk> NiKeCRu666: nombres
<Genelyk> jajaja
<redrebel> solo con command line?
<Genelyk> redrebel: se
<Genelyk> ademas depende para q usaras el server
<NiKeCRu666> Genelyk, asi es nombres xD
<redrebel> se puede instalar en menos de 1GB?
<Genelyk> pero ponle de ubuntu-es
<Genelyk> sin roche
<Genelyk> redrebel: , y si instalas el  jeos?
<redrebel> jeos?
<Genelyk> si pesa 100mb es consola y
<Genelyk> es especial para servidores, virtuales
<redrebel> aya
<redrebel> esta bueno ese
<redrebel> no sabia de esa edicion
 * Genelyk lokeandose con el EuroDance !!!
<NiKeCRu666> ***alguien me puede ayudar con los nombres please?? xD
<Genelyk> juan carlos, diego raul miguel
<Genelyk> etx etx
<Genelyk> o ponle nombre de distros de linux
<Genelyk> este debian por estable , este es windows, porq se cuelga
<Genelyk> este es ubuntu por  admitir privativos
<Genelyk> xetc etc
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> nombres asi picarones morbosos xD
<Genelyk> el negro piton
<Genelyk> el negro cebolla
<Genelyk> jaja
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> busca en google
<Genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> como el negro triston?
 * Genelyk  en ambiente .. eurodance !!  si s is , asta sangran mis oidos XD!
<Genelyk> claro
<NiKeCRu666> ese q tiene un penon
<Genelyk> bien qsabe
<Genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> bueno bueno gracias xD
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> cambiando y regresando al tema de la distro peruana
<NiKeCRu666> mira este logo que hice
<NiKeCRu666> http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuperuci0.jpg
<Genelyk> si lo vas acikar no seva a notar mucho el mapa del peru
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<NiKeCRu666> entonces q sea el splash de la imagen de carga xD
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj
<NiKeCRu666> o el login
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> a puede ser
<Genelyk> pero para que quieres hacer una distro peruana ?
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn eso no queria hacer ratasxy?
<Genelyk> a verdad
<Genelyk> ya se jue ase ratazo
<NiKeCRu666> ujum
<Genelyk> deberia dejarselos a los ingenieros de la uni
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajajja
<Genelyk> esos de la uni , ni una calculadora pyeden hacer
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<NiKeCRu666> ah si?
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> as escuchado una calculadora 100% peruana ?
<Genelyk> naaa
<NiKeCRu666> habia una q se compro un amigo
<Genelyk> hech en pèru
<Genelyk> todo los chips, el tablero
<NiKeCRu666> pero le sumaba 1 + 0 = 2
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<Genelyk> y toda esa cosa de programcion
<Genelyk> a entonces si es peruana
<Genelyk> as escuchado pxndx ?
<NiKeCRu666> sip, es la abreviacion para pendejo :d
<NiKeCRu666> xDXDXDXDXDXD
<NiKeCRu666> ah no no no esa es pndx
<NiKeCRu666> pero si creo q si escuche algo
<NiKeCRu666> pero no recuerdo bien
<Genelyk> ai un video,  donde
<Genelyk>  un pata conecta  un cel  a un tablero de la ouija
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> y dice
<Genelyk> " quiero encontrar el medio, para yo, poder hablar con ella"
<NiKeCRu666> y dice?????????
<NiKeCRu666> q dice!!!!!!!!1
<Genelyk> " poder decirle a ella "
<Genelyk> los malaventurados no lloran
<Genelyk> xD1
<NiKeCRu666> :'(
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajaj q rayos fue eso!!!
<NiKeCRu666> ajjajaj
<NiKeCRu666> pasame el video!
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=3MaesOuCbR4
<Genelyk> es emo
<Genelyk> esta en dibujos ah
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> pero q loka la idea del cel con el tablero dela ouija
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaj estan cagados de la cabeza xd
<NiKeCRu666> aun esta cargando xD
<Genelyk> ponte speedy
<NiKeCRu666> no me gusta ver los videos con comportamiento emo
<Genelyk> jajaja o telmex
<NiKeCRu666> no me gusta ver los videos con comportamiento emo
<Genelyk> pero la ideaa es la  cosa
<NiKeCRu666> q se andan cortando
<Genelyk> naa
<NiKeCRu666> XD
<Genelyk> en el video no ay eso
<NiKeCRu666> no no
<Genelyk> lee la letra y el video
<NiKeCRu666> me refiero a todos los videos
<NiKeCRu666> los videos q se andan cortando
<NiKeCRu666> q se pausan a cada rato
<NiKeCRu666> lol
<NiKeCRu666> son videos con comportamiento emo, se andan cortando xD
<Genelyk> a esa nota
<Genelyk> yo escucho techno y electronica
<Genelyk> de memos no se nada
<NiKeCRu666> yo menos
<NiKeCRu666> o sea se q la idea es cortarse y ser despreciado por los demas y deprimirse y vestirse como una especie de dark punk metal
<NiKeCRu666> pero en realidad no lleva ninguna de las "culturas" ni metal ni punk ni dark
<Genelyk> no se, pero segun los sicologos, necesitan ayuda, es un llamado desesperado de atencion,
<NiKeCRu666> asi es
<Genelyk> tons q ases usando  Linux
<Genelyk> !!
<Genelyk> se llama geek
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-08
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<NiKeCRu666> como q que hago usando linux?!?!?!
<NiKeCRu666> yo no soy emo
<Genelyk> no
<NiKeCRu666> ???
<NiKeCRu666> tons?
<Genelyk> es una cultura lo geek
<Genelyk> Geek: Miembro de la nueva élite cultural, una comunidad de insatisfechos sociales, amantes de la cultura pop y centrados en la tecnología. La mayoría de los geeks se sobrepusieron a un sistema educativo sofocantemente tedioso, donde estaban rodeados de valores sociales detestables y compañeros hostiles, para terminar creando la cultura más libre e inventiva del planeta: Internet y la World Wide Web. Ahora manejan los sistemas que hacen funcionar 
<NiKeCRu666> y yo que dije??
<NiKeCRu666> yo me considero un geek
<Genelyk> un geek no se puede autoproclamar
<Genelyk> un geek solo es geek, cuanto otro geek lo reconoce como geek,  y si no lo reconoce como geek , entonces no es geek
<Genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> lol
<NiKeCRu666> bueno entonces como sea
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> broma
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajaja
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajajajja
<Genelyk> ya me tengo q ir a estudiar
<Genelyk> tmr
<Genelyk> a volver al mundo
<NiKeCRu666> yo deberia estar haciendolo en este momento
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> asi es, pero ya hablamos mas tarde por tablero de ouija y celular
<Genelyk> yo q keria ponerle net
<Genelyk> haber
<NiKeCRu666> si se te va la internet usa tu tablero de ouija
<Genelyk> para u a presentacion de linux
<Genelyk> podriasmos poner
<Genelyk> " si no sabes nada de internet" y  un dibujo de un tablero de ouija con un cable de red "
<NiKeCRu666> jajajaja
<Genelyk> nos vems
<NiKeCRu666> un tablero de ouija con un mouse conectado
<NiKeCRu666> hola RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> o/ NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<NiKeCRu666> estas en #ubuntu tambien xD
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, siempre
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, al igual que yo =)
<NiKeCRu666> justo estoy preugntando por el problema que tengo, inicio mi totem y reprodusco una pelicula y se me cuelga la computadora =/
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, resintsala drivers
<RoAkSoAx> los gestreamer
<NiKeCRu666> como??? =/
<NiKeCRu666> google!
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo, ahora mi firefox no quiere abrir -.-
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, como instalo los drivers??? :S
<NiKeCRu666> :$
<NiKeCRu666> holas?
<NiKeCRu666> please no me dejen solo xD
<NiKeCRu667> nxvl, hola podras ayudarme con algo?
<nxvl> estoy de salida
<nxvl> si es rapido si
<nxvl> tienes como 3 minutos
<NiKeCRu667> jaja ok ok gracias
<NiKeCRu667> creo q tengo un problema con mis drivers de video
<NiKeCRu667> cada vez q intento reproducir un video se me cuelga la computadora
<NiKeCRu667> no puedo aprtar control + alt+1
<NiKeCRu667> ni ctrl + alt + backspace
<NiKeCRu667> nada, solo me queda apretar el boton de encendido hasta q se apague
<NiKeCRu667> ahora vi mi webcam y mi video lo lanza distrosionado
<nxvl> ni idea
<nxvl> yo no se nada de esas cosas
<nxvl> por eso compro Hw intel
<nxvl> :D
<NiKeCRu667> jaja
<NiKeCRu667> yo tengo mi tarjeta de video
<NiKeCRu667> intel graphics x3100
<nxvl> raro
<nxvl> esas nunca fallan
<NiKeCRu667> si ps =/
<NiKeCRu667> como reinstalo mis drivers de video?
<nxvl> no idea
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> X -configure era en mi epoca
<nxvl> ahora creo que hay una herramienta grafica
<nxvl> busca en administracion
<nxvl> o algo
<NiKeCRu667> si pero luego hago una prueba y me da la webcam como prueba
<NiKeCRu667> y se me cuelga
<NiKeCRu667> =/
<nxvl> k, me fui
<NiKeCRu667> ok
<NiKeCRu667> bye bye =/
<NiKeCRu667> gracias
<xander21c> Holas
<VulKnO> hello world!!
<Gatunox_D> hola
<Gatunox_D> doh!
<VulKnO> hay alguien despierto
<mib_66n5ok> Server:  irc.freenode.net
<mib_66n5ok> Channel: #ubuntu-pe
<mib_66n5ok> Nickname: luin
<mib_9k2dak> hola
<mib_9k2dak> necesito saber como instalo ubuntu
<mib_9k2dak> alguien me puede ayudar
<Genelyk> man
<Genelyk> hi xander21c
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> man no tienes por ai cds d la 8.04 _
<Genelyk> de los q manda canonial ?
<xander21c> creo q tengo un par
<Genelyk> solo kiero  2
<Genelyk> kiero hacer una charla y pa qn o se aburran una trivia xD!
<xander21c> ok, mañana reviso y te paso la voz
<Genelyk> okzz
<Genelyk> graciaz
<Genelyk> me di cuenta q xubuntu 10 tiene pidgin y xchatirc >S
<Genelyk> xander21c:  mira dicen q este curso es gratis http://www.cea.es/fpo/curso.aspx?id=1005590&lugar=CEA
<Genelyk> pero pa  espa;a
<xander21c> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-09
<Morell> hola todos...
<xander21c> Holas
<Morell> que tal el feriado?
<xander21c> tranqui
<Morell> como debe de ser...
<Morell> o al contrario falta acción...?
<VulKnO> hola  a todos
<Genelyk> olaz VulKnO
<jlcb> hola a todos
<VulKnO> Genelyk te acuerdas del problema q me ayudaron ayer a solucionar
<jlcb> mm ? no recuerdo
<jlcb> necesito una mano acerca de iptables
<VulKnO> http://vulkno.blogspot.com/2008/10/netubu-descarga-y-actualiza-ubuntu-sin.html
<VulKnO> sorry
<Genelyk> spam
 * Genelyk friooo , ambreee, sueniooo
<genelyk> bah , un virus malogro mi usb
<genelyk> :O mi gutsy sige igual de rapido
<xander21c> Holas
<genelyk> hace 1mes q no entraba a gutsy y solo  tiene 24mb de actualizacion
<genelyk> xD!
<NiKeCRu666> buenos diagas!
<NiKeCRu666> dias=)
<lgonzales> Hola a todos
<MagicFab> http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9116787
<MagicFab> Wikipedia se pasa a Ubuntu :)
<nxvl> \o/
<RoAkSoAx>  /o\
<RoAkSoAx>  \o/
<RoAkSoAx>  /o\
<nxvl> <o/ \o/ \o> <o>
<richardcito> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-10
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot,
<NiKeCRu666> blog-bot
<NiKeCRu666> !blog-bot
<NiKeCRu666> |blog-bot
<NiKeCRu666> !blog-bot | NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> bot
<NiKeCRu666> !bot
<NiKeCRu666> blog-bot`
<NiKeCRu666> elisa-bot
<NiKeCRu666> bot
<NiKeCRu666> !elisa-bot
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-11
<Burzredion> hola, alguna sugerencia de software para usarlo con un celular Sony Ericksson  en Ubuntu Gutsy
<GNU-Linux> Hola a todos
<GNU-Linux> alguna novedad
<Gatunox_D> clean
<VulKnO> hello
<Genelyk> HI VulKnO
<VulKnO> hay algun programa como gobby pero con mas herremientas
<Genelyk> :( nu se q es goby
<VulKnO> es un collaborative editor real-time
<VulKnO> osea un documento lo pueden editar vacios al mismo tiempo
<Genelyk> asi como los google docs¿?
<VulKnO> algo
<VulKnO> pero q acepte sintaxis python
<VulKnO> http://me.sphere.pl/tutor.htm
<VulKnO> ese es mooneditor  tambien parecido a gooby
<Genelyk> xvr ah
<VulKnO> pero falla la conexion
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> a te cuento
<Genelyk> ayer hubo un evento en mi insituto
<Genelyk> sobre Windows vista
<Genelyk> el profe primero  dijo q era gratis
<VulKnO> con otros amigo de la comuna ubu-pe estas practicando en python pero el VNC consume muchos recursos y solo transmite uno su desktop
<Genelyk> pero luego nos  quizo cobrar un sol
<Genelyk> xD1
<VulKnO> ja
<Genelyk> via vnc
<Genelyk> yo keria aprender a usar el VNC via web
<Genelyk> solo e podido hacefl funcionar  via  red local
<VulKnO> o hay algun plugin para irc para editar texto en tiempo real?
<Genelyk> nu se ah
<Genelyk> tendrias q preguntar a san google
<VulKnO> en eso estoy
<VulKnO> y santa wiki
<VulKnO> encontre algo con x-chat
<Genelyk> a ese
<Genelyk> ese viene con el  beta  xubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-12
<rNyP_> ubuntu-es
<VulKnO> ?
<rNyP_> xD, me disculpan, olvidé algo en el comando!
<VulKnO> existe en el irc.freenode.net #python-pe   pero  solo esta ChanServ
<rNyP_> y qué le falta?
<ghis> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-06
<Ddiods> Buenas..
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-07
<ddiods> Buenas..
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-08
<soulse> 1
<soulse> 2
<soulse> 3
<soulse> 4
<soulse> 5
<soulse> 1
<soulse> 2
<soulse> 3
<soulse> 4
<soulse> 5
<soulse> 6
<soulse> 1
<soulse> 23
<soulse> 12
<soulse> 31
<soulse> 2312
<soulse> 1
<soulse> 2
<soulse> 3
<soulse> 4
<soulse> 5
<soulse> 6
<soulse> 1
<soulse> 23
<soulse> 123
<soulse> 13
<soulse> 1312
<soulse> 312
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-10
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, estas ?
<viperhoot> :S
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, dime
<viperhoot> hahahah ya fue, te hiba a hacer una consulta sobre bzr
<viperhoot> pero ya descubri :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, plop oks
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-11
<Morell> Hola todos...
<Morell> alguien utiliza gwibber con facebook?
<Killman> o/
<Killman> hola
<Killman> alguien de lima por aquí?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-14
<paul-trujillo> hola
<paul-trujillo> alguien esta presente?
<paul-trujillo> creo q no
<ayuda_porfa> hola  alguien me  puede  dar  una  mano _?
<Ddiods> hola
<ayuda_porfa> ????????????
<ayuda_porfa> hola  alguien me  puede  dar  una  mano ¿
<Ddiods> claro, dime
<Ddiods> q problema tienes?
<ayuda_porfa> tengo un problema  con  el grub
<ayuda_porfa> no puedo entrar
<ayuda_porfa> entre  con  con un  live  cd
<ayuda_porfa> pero mi sistema  de  64bits  con  ext4
<Ddiods> es decir, el grub no te carga.. cierto?
<ayuda_porfa> entonces  el  cd  es  un  ubuntu intrepid  que  no  tiene  soporte  para  el  ext4
<ayuda_porfa> y no puedo navegar
<ayuda_porfa> Ddiods:  asi   es  el grub  no me  carga
<Ddiods> intrepid?.. mm un poquito antiguo..
<Ddiods> espera un momento..
<Ddiods> lo mas practico q encuentro es q te consigas un cd de una version mas moderna.. Lucid o de preferencia Maverick y desde ahi repares el Grub
<ayuda_porfa> no   tengo
<ayuda_porfa> :S
<Ddiods> ahora q estas usando? el livecd del intrepid?
<ayuda_porfa> si
<ayuda_porfa> dime  el  10.04  tiene  soporte
<ayuda_porfa> ext4 ?
<Ddiods> si
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-15
<arescorpio>  Amig@s, apoyemos el Software Libre en http://premiofrida.org/spa/projects/view/291 - Gracias!
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-11
<midnight> hola
<midnight> alguien me puede ayudar soy nuevo en ubuntu
<midnight> !es
<midnight> es
<midnight> me he descargado un programa y no se como se hace para cargarlo
#ubuntu-pe 2011-10-12
<CCaos> hola soy nuevo usando ubuntu....me dijeron que para editar enlatex puedo usar kile
<CCaos> lo he instalado varias veces
<CCaos> pero hay unos problmas
<CCaos> que no se ven los comandos en la lista de simbolos
<CCaos> por ejemplo
<CCaos> alguien me puede ayudar
<CCaos> hola?
<CCaos> hi??????????
<CCaos> hola soy nuevo usando ubuntu....me dijeron que para editar enlatex puedo usar kile [09:46] <CCaos> lo he instalado varias veces [09:46] <CCaos> pero hay unos problmas [09:47] <CCaos> que no se ven los comandos en la lista de simbolos [09:47] <CCaos> por ejemplo
<CCaos> hola??
<Lordofsraam> no ai nadie aqui
<Lordofsraam> q pena
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-08
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> hey hey, viperhoot!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<viperhoot> que tal ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: todo bien, como vamos por alla?
<viperhoot> bien bien
<viperhoot> aprovechando el feriado
<JoseeAntonioR> yay! es feriado!
<viperhoot> menos mal
<viperhoot> aunque igual tengo mil cosas por hacer :(
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: dimelo a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo examenes mañana + un ipod que terminar de arreglar
<viperhoot> uhh
<viperhoot> que tuvo el ipod ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: un failbreak, despues de 3 restores logre hacerlo bien e instalar cydia
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora falta ponerle las canciones que estoy bajando
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> es de esas cosas que a uno le dan miedo
<JoseeAntonioR> en realidad no fue UN failbreak, fueron 3, casi 4
<JoseeAntonioR> maldito iOS 6
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si tiene un bonito jailbreak con installous
<viperhoot> aún no hay untethered no ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, solo tethered
<viperhoot> me queda esperar
<viperhoot> el mío es unlocked, así que buen rato aún
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: llego la invitation letter?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cual?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: la firmada por Marianna
<SergioMeneses> la fisica?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> nada eso no llego.... =/ espero que con la impresion sirva
<JoseeAntonioR> mandele un email a marianna preguntando el tracking number
<SergioMeneses> será.... igual espero que me alcance el tiempo para pasar por 748 y preguntar tambien
 * SergioMeneses lunchtime
 * SergioMeneses back
<Lordofsraam> an leido sobre 12.10?
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: sip
<Lordofsraam> que piensas de lo q estan haciendo con amazon?
<JoseeAntonioR> ya han habido varias discrepancias, y no creo que sea un tema que se debe tocar
<Lordofsraam> por q?
<JoseeAntonioR> muy controversial
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-09
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: hey! crees que me puedas recomendar alguien de comunidad que este involucrado/a bastante con el server team, como para dar una sesion de OpenWeek?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-10
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> dime al toque que tengo que salir en 10
<viperhoot> jajaj
<viperhoot> hablamos en la noche mejor
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> era el itinerario de viaje
<viperhoot> no entiendo del todo los horarios
<viperhoot> el viaje dura 12 horas maso
<viperhoot> pero la salida y llegada tienen diferencias de casi 1 día entero
<viperhoot> me pregunto si es por el cambio de hora o es que tendremos un par de horas libres? :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: viperhoot saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: por el cambio de horario
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: bonita pc con webchat
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: sacando cuentas aún así queda tiempo libre
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: ando en un cafe internet
<SergioMeneses> ando en la capital
<SergioMeneses> mañana tengo la cita de lña visa
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: mucha suerte
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: viperhoot una pregunta ustedes pegaron la foto en el formulario?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, se pega
<SergioMeneses> ese cuadro es pequeño
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: claro
<viperhoot> normal, mi foto pasaba los límites, pero ni cuent a:P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: JoseeAntonioR pero las fotos que me saque de 35x40 no entra
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cortela
<SergioMeneses> de hecho se sale del cuadrityo
<JoseeAntonioR> la mia entraba exacto
<viperhoot> la mía salía, sin problemas en eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: con las medidas que venian en los requisitos?
<SergioMeneses> pero si son mas de 4 centimetros
<JoseeAntonioR> es un tamaño standard, pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: osea si la puedo pegar bien lo que digo es que no esta acorde al cuadrito que te ponen como guia
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno eso de verdad no importa mucho
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: para nada pienso
<JoseeAntonioR> no importa
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: JoseeAntonioR las dos ultimas preguntas son la fecha y la firma
<SergioMeneses> pero que fecha?¡
<SergioMeneses> la fecha de la solicitud?
<viperhoot> yo puse la fecha del día de la entrevista
<viperhoot> Lima, Perú - 09/10/2012
<viperhoot> algo así
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: veo
<SergioMeneses> al final sale otra fecha y firma
<SergioMeneses> me imagino que son las mismas
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot:
<viperhoot> hay dos lugares
<viperhoot> pero el primero creo que era para menores de edad
<viperhoot> sólo firmé al final de la página
<JoseeAntonioR> si, se firma en ambas, misma fecha (dia de la entrevista)
<JoseeAntonioR> ambas son distintas declaraciones
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: ok ok
<SergioMeneses> tengo la cita a las 10am
<SergioMeneses> pero me toca salir del apartamento como a las 7am
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ni me lo digas, yo casi pierdo mi entrevista :P
<viperhoot> hubo un tráfico horrible por la cumbre del ASPA en Lima para esa fecha
<viperhoot> todos los árabes estaban por ahí :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: JoseeAntonioR a mi me toco escribir esa solicitud con letra pequeñita
<SergioMeneses> esos campos para direcciones y demas es una locura
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> voy saliendo, ya estoy tarde D:
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya nos leemos luego ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: bye
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: http://www.migrationsverket.se/download/18.56e4f4801246221d25680001154/blvisa_119031_en.pdf
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: la 36 y 37 son obligatorios
<SergioMeneses> al final de ese documento vuelven a pedirte la fecha y la firma
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: recuerdo que yo dejé en blanco esos dos
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<viperhoot> dejame revisar el mío
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> dale y me comentas
<SergioMeneses> btw viperhoot ya te llego la visa?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: desde la 34 puse "no aplica"  a todo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, justo me llegó hoy, afirmativo :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: como asi
<SergioMeneses> escribiste no aplica
<viperhoot> si
<SergioMeneses> en todos los campos hasta la 37?
<viperhoot> exacto
<viperhoot> basicamente te preguntan datos de una persona familiar en la UE
<viperhoot> como no los tengo, puse eso
<viperhoot> sin problemas
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<viperhoot> podría confirmarte mejor en la noche
<SergioMeneses> yo los tenia vacios
<viperhoot> no tengo los papeles aquí
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> en la noche no podre conectarme xD
<SergioMeneses> me tocara preguntar alla
<viperhoot> no tendrás problema con eso, cualquier error te brindan una copia en blanco allá sin problemas
<SergioMeneses> si?
<SergioMeneses> aaa que bueno
<viperhoot> al menos eso vi
<viperhoot> :P
<SergioMeneses> ash pero la foto
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> o llevate una copia en blanco sólo en caso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: mi pregunta/miedo
<SergioMeneses> es que la foto no encaja
<SergioMeneses> eso es a lo que me refiero
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajajaja
<viperhoot> bueno
<SergioMeneses> la foto es mas grande que el cuadrito impreso
<viperhoot> la mia no encajaba
<viperhoot> estaba mucho más grande que la solicitud
<viperhoot> igual la pegué así
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> eso
<viperhoot> una vez más, no tuve problema con eso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: de hecho me toco hasta buscar un metro y medir las fotos
<SergioMeneses> lol
<viperhoot> o no es muy importante, o me han pasado por alto varias cosas :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: esperemos que si
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo un problema viperhoot y es con el permiso de la universidad
<SergioMeneses> no me lo alcanzaron a tramitar
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> pero igual traje hasta los recibos de pago del semestre
<viperhoot> pero si tienes un certificado universitario ?
<SergioMeneses> y la matricula del proyecto de grado
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: las clases empezaron el lunes
<viperhoot> acá en Perú eso no era requisito
<SergioMeneses> ese fue el problema
<SergioMeneses> pues aca dice que si eres estudiante necesitas un permiso por los dias que estaras de cviaje
<SergioMeneses> igual ando con todo
<SergioMeneses> carnet universitario
<SergioMeneses> recibos de pago
<SergioMeneses> y imprimi todos los estados que me muestra el sistema de informacion de la universidad
<viperhoot> mejor que te sobren documentos a que te falten, claro
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: entonces llegamos el sabado enla noche
<SergioMeneses> digo enla tarde
<SergioMeneses> yo llego a eso de las 4pm
<viperhoot> 5:15 pm el nuestro
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> yo llevo la camara
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<viperhoot> yo que quería un  rato de paseo en Paris :(
<viperhoot> igual tengo ganas de visitar Malmo, ojalá se pueda ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: el problema es el tiempo que demores en paris
<SergioMeneses> y que no te deje el vuelo
<viperhoot> si pues, me he confundido y creo que no se podrá :S
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: mi hermano me dice que malmo es muy cerca
<viperhoot> 15 min creo
<SergioMeneses> que es como a 20minutos
<viperhoot> claro
<SergioMeneses> mas o menos
<viperhoot> me gustaría ir !
<viperhoot> yo invito las cervezas :P
<SergioMeneses> entonces yo creo que si podriamos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: el domingo podriamos comer alla
<SergioMeneses> supongo
<viperhoot> genial
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hora de salir
<viperhoot> suerte con todo
<viperhoot> ya te confirmo en la noche sobre ese campo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: dale
<SergioMeneses> si alcanzo me conecto
<SergioMeneses> siuno pregunto alla mañana
<viperhoot> o te mando un mail en cualquier caso
<SergioMeneses> pienso llegar a abrir
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> hehehe ok
<viperhoot> suerte entonces
<viperhoot> pero como te digo
<viperhoot> yo dejé eso con No aplica
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: suerte !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot: ok
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno me retiro tambien!... estamos en contacto
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-11
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: como vamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<Slackers> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-12
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola, sabes como le fue a sergio?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: nada man, no he entrada desde la mañana por aquí
<viperhoot> estoy por explotar con tanto trabajo :(
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> yo estoy muerto, ya la proxima semana estoy de vacaciones, a hacer maletas
<viperhoot> envidia
<viperhoot> mis profes creo que sienten el karma
<viperhoot> que estas semanas me estan cargando como pocas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: nxvl saludos
<nxvl> o/
<SergioMeneses> don JoseeAntonioR don nxvl
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: holahola
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: problemas como siempre
<SergioMeneses> me toco tramitar la visa por Alemania
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ah?!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: se quemo la embajada en suecia
<SergioMeneses> *de
<JoseeAntonioR> queeeee?!
<SergioMeneses> entonces todos los tramites los aplazaron 5 semanas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: q cosas
<SergioMeneses> ando corriendo estos dias
<SergioMeneses> casi lloro
<SergioMeneses> nxvl: es testigo de eso
<SergioMeneses> ahora ando tramitandola por alemania
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, suerte, espero que todo salga bien
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: no creo q nadie quiera
<roaksoax> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: :(
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: me faltan rellenar 9 slots todavia!
<JoseeAntonioR> tu no quieres?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: hahah nahhh no hay tiempo :)
<roaksoax> cuando es?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable tiene los slots libres :D
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: nah esa semana estare en dinamarca
<roaksoax> la gran mayoria de server tb
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ese es el gran problema
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: no conoces a alguien que participe en server de community?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: very few people
<roaksoax> y no creo que alguien quiera :/
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> para otra sera
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: la comunidad de server es bien pequena
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, cierto, es mas devel
<roaksoax> si pues
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: entonces nos estamos viendo en una semana y media, algun encarguito para sa gente?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: no nada pero gracias!!
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: ya cualquierc osa que se me ocurra te paso eldato
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: viperhoot tb viene?
<roaksoax> o va
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: tambien, ya le dieron visa
<roaksoax> cool
<roaksoax> porfin despoues de tantos anios el aplico al sponsorship
<JoseeAntonioR> si no le hacia acordar ni cuenta se daba
<roaksoax> si pue
<roaksoax> si pue
<JoseeAntonioR> ya conocera como es por alla
<JoseeAntonioR> mas bien, sabes cual es la edad minima para tomar legalmente? :P
<roaksoax> 18 debe de ser
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: no iras con tu viejo?
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: no, no es 18, me dijeron que es menos :P
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: y nope, no voy con mi viejo esta vez
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: haha cool
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: pero no tienes que tener permiso o algo asi pa viajar solo?
<JoseeAntonioR> sep, permiso notarial
<JoseeAntonioR> yasta ya
<JoseeAntonioR> ya lo sacamos
<roaksoax> ah cool
<JoseeAntonioR> y tengo la visa
<roaksoax> cool
<JoseeAntonioR> hooola viperhoot!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> matados de trabajo
<viperhoot> pero contentos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hace un rato me escribio sergio
<viperhoot> entró y con las mismas se fue :S
<JoseeAntonioR> si pues, esta con problemillas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-13
<roaksoax> cool/win 11
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: wth?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-14
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot!
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot!
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, double
<viperhoot> heheh JoseeAntonioR o/
<viperhoot> te haz unido a instagram !
<JoseeAntonioR> me he unido a instagram!
<viperhoot> me acaba de llegar una notificación de eso
<viperhoot> ni idea cómo hace para averiguarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> te segui?
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que si
<viperhoot> ni idea
<viperhoot> que novelas
<JoseeAntonioR> nada, aqui alistando los papeles y viendo que puedo llevar
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: papeles de ?
<JoseeAntonioR> para cruzar la frontera
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> basicamente son las copias de todo no ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-07
<eroticfeather> hola?
<eroticfeather> ¿
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-10
<SergioMeneses> jose, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> en el cole?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-12
<hartodeipad> hola a todos
<hartodeipad> alguien tiene ipad aqui?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-10-08
<redhot_> hola buenos dias
<redhot_> la sede principal de ubuntu en peru es solo en lima
<redhot_> o se puede hacer en otras ciudades
<redhot_> soy de trujillo
#ubuntu-pe 2015-10-10
<pedro__> hola
<zerick> hola
